# acu-rite glitching.



## chuckorlando (Jan 30, 2014)

2 of the new 2 axis dros at school are glitching on the y. You can zero them but when you move the table they just go crazy. I have searched on here for a while with no luck, down loaded the manual and searched Heidenhain's site and nothing. If we wait for the school to go through all BS, it wont never be fixed. So I am just wondering if cleaning the scales or changing the set up some how might cure this issue. They likely dont have 20hr on the machines.

Thanks


----------



## Senna (Jan 30, 2014)

Sorry to hear that something is wrong with your DROs.

The few occasions when I called Acu-Rite tech support they were remarkably helpful.


----------



## Holescreek (Jan 30, 2014)

One of my non-accurite DRO's glitches like that regularly on both axis.  It's more irritating than anything else as it keeps it's dimension when I move it. I've been told that I should ground the DRO itself for a possible fix. 
Since yours has just one axis doing it you might start by cleaning the connectors watching the display to see if moving them around exacerbates the problem. If you have glass scales it may also be time to clean them.


----------



## chuckorlando (Jan 30, 2014)

Thanks for the advice thus far. I figure it's something simple being that 2 machines are doing the same thing and both are brand new. It's great for learning to use the dials but really bad time wise. Even more so when guys are waiting on machines to free up.

This glitch holds no tolerances. It zero's out then goes nuts if the tables moved. I plan to check the scales for mounting and wiring issues as well as dirt or the like.


----------



## xalky (Jan 30, 2014)

Check to make sure that your displays are calibrated set for your scales. I have an older acu-rite, there are dip switches inside to set the calibration to the sensitivity of the scale. Because they sell different scales. Yours might be a newer one that sets the scale calibration in the software. Check that before you go taking them apart. It seems unlikely to me that they would both be doing the same thing unless nobody bothered to set the settings correctly when they were initially set up.. Check your manual. make sure the plugs are in correctly too.


----------



## chuckorlando (Jan 30, 2014)

Thanks for the tip. It would reason to me that your likely on the right track. I cant see two new set ups going bad in the same way with in 2 weeks of each other. I really dont see how the scales could even be dirty this fast, and the machines are cleaned up every night. Either it's a simple problem, or these things suck really bad. I doubt they suck so....


----------



## OldMachinist (Jan 31, 2014)

How are the machines cleaned? If air nozzles are used to clean them I can see how the scales would have gotten dirty.


----------



## chuckorlando (Jan 31, 2014)

Paint brush rags and brooms. Well thats how I clean my mill. But mine works. ahahah.


----------



## mtnlvr (Jan 31, 2014)

My acu-rite DRO did the same thing on one of the scales and after cleaning the scale and realigning it the 
problem was solved.  Mine has the glass scales and I cleaned it several times with denatured alcohol followed
by glass cleaner.


----------



## chuckorlando (Jan 31, 2014)

Thanks for the help and advice. I appreciate all the help


----------



## xalky (Feb 1, 2014)

mtnlvr said:


> My acu-rite DRO did the same thing on one of the scales and after cleaning the scale and realigning it the
> problem was solved.  Mine has the glass scales and I cleaned it several times with denatured alcohol followed
> by glass cleaner.


 Thats a great point. If the slide is not aligned properly, it could cause that problem. If it's severely out of alignment, the slides could even get ruined. Watch the display as you move it through it's range, with the screws loosened up. Get one end right, snug the screws slightly, move to the other end, repeat. Then tighten them back up once you have them where there's no prying or binding.


----------



## gmcken (Feb 1, 2014)

What is the best way to clean the glass tubes.  I have one that flickers but will not give a reading.  It was working when I purchased the grinder but has quit after moving..   I suspect a good cleaning would work?


----------



## xalky (Feb 1, 2014)

gmcken said:


> What is the best way to clean the glass tubes.  I have one that flickers but will not give a reading.  It was working when I purchased the grinder but has quit after moving..   I suspect a good cleaning would work?


 If your sure that's the problem. You'll have to remove the cover from the glass slide. These things are all put together a little differently, so I can' help you there, except to say, make sure the area is very clean and put something white or a solid color down on the floor or on your bench, in case something drops out of the assembly. You might have to remove the entire scale off the machine in some cases to take it apart.  

Cleaning is very simple once you get it apart. It's like cleaning anything else really. No harsh solvents no drenched rags. You can use a can of computer "dust-off" to blow in the crevices. Try to use a dry rag for wiping or a very lightly damp moistened cloth.


----------



## Hexhead (Feb 14, 2014)

They may be new but if your cutting any cast iron on the mill that fine dust can raise havoc with electronics. I wouldn't advise using compressed air around them either.


----------



## chuckorlando (Feb 14, 2014)

To my surprise they actually removed them to be repaired. We cant even get our own books or even way oil so I was very surprised they pulled them so fast.

Thanks for all the advice guys


----------

